
Extract (and visualize) Mongo data model (including relations) - perak
https://www.npmjs.com/package/extract-mongo-schema
======
perak
I couldn't find tool (at least not free one) so I made this simple command
line tool that analyses data in Mongo database and reconstructs data model,
along with "relations" or let's call it "foreign keys" (I know... Mongo is not
relational database, but we still have relations).

Enjoy! :)

